# Most Comfortable Work Boots



## robladd (Nov 22, 2010)

As Painters & Paperhangers we stand on our feet for prolonged periods of time. I have a pair of Wolverines now that I like very much.

In the afternoon my feet start to hurt so maybe this should be in SR OPPU
but I'm trying find out what is the most comfortable work boot out there.

I believe Red Wings and Danner maybe more comfortable, but if anyone has other boots they consider as comfortable I would like to here about them. Kind Regards, Rob


----------



## LegattoPainting (Mar 4, 2013)

Hey robladd. Not too many job for me 'require' boots.. One or two OSHA jobs but they would let us wear hiking boots.. 
I've been turned onto zero drop running shoes where the heel is on the same level/plane as the toe. I can wear these shoes for 9-11 hrs on straight concrete with no soreness, back ache or knee pain! Only style shoe I will ever where- I have six pairs! 
I bring up the hiking boot thing because the are some companies making "barefoot"(0-drop) hikers that are amazingly comfortable, feel like sneakers and look like boots. Just my 2¢


----------



## Hog (Apr 4, 2013)

I like Ecco boots, shoes, but there $200 , but very comfortable from day one


----------



## robladd (Nov 22, 2010)

Hog said:


> I like Ecco boots, shoes, but there $200 , but very comfortable from day one


Hog, thank You money is no option when it comes to PPE.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

I have both a pair of Danners and Red Wings, but I'd never use them for painting. I just cant justify spending that kind of money on boots, and then having them covered in paint! Either way, the Red Wings take some serious time to break-in. But once broken in, they have the absolute best quality leather that you will ever wrap around your little piggies. 

For work I've been wearing Thorogood's the last few years. Great on the feet right out of the box and ready to go!


----------



## SeaMonster (Apr 13, 2009)

x2 quality hiking boots.


----------



## Steve Richards (Dec 31, 2010)

Timberland pro

(I've been brainwashed)


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

Love my Redwings even though they took a while to break-in. Belleville Boots makes some of the most comfortable boots I've ever bought right out of the box. More of a military/tactical style boot, but their desert boots were downright comfortable in the summer. I usually toss some gel soles in the bottoms of most of my shoes anyway.


----------



## Greg Mrakich (Apr 19, 2010)

I wear Merrell shoes to work in. They are super sturdy and comfy. Standing all day long on the ground or ladders is no issue. Only about $110 a pair, and they are water proof. The model I use is the "Moab."


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

This reminds me of that "show your boots" thread.


----------



## robladd (Nov 22, 2010)

WisePainter said:


> This reminds me of that "show your boots" thread.


Hey Wise, I remember that thread. Who won the nastiest pair? Was it Neps?


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> I have both a pair of Danners and Red Wings, but I'd never use them for painting. I just cant justify spending that kind of money on boots, and then having them covered in paint! Either way, the Red Wings take some serious time to break-in. But once broken in, they have the absolute best quality leather that you will ever wrap around your little piggies.
> 
> For work I've been wearing Thorogood's the last few years. Great on the feet right out of the box and ready to go! Amazon.com: Thorogood Men's 814-4200 American Heritage 6" Moc Toe Boot: Shoes


I have a pair of these as well. Great boots. :thumbsup:


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

robladd said:


> Hey Wise, I remember that thread. Who won the nastiest pair? Was it Neps?


I think it was Thomas.


----------



## robladd (Nov 22, 2010)

I have a pair of Doc Martins super comfortable
but too bulky. Great for deck coatings but not for ladder work or moving around a lot.

I hate breaking boots, I think I may go red wing with saddle soap to make it easier.


----------

